# Surprising Behavior



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Not trying to start a stir, but I wanted to know what anyone elsemay think about this. I went out Thanksgiving morning to public land to hunt pheasant. Now, I know after a release there would be a lot of people out there, but I was shocked how people acted.

For example, a bird would be flushed and fly to an adjacent field. The lines of hunters would break down and guys actually would run, while shooting in one instance, after the bird which hid in a brush pile. At one point, a bird was surrounded, in a circle, by 8+ hunters. It was scary to think someone on the other side would fire.

Anyone have any similiar experiences, or is this rare?? Just curious.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

seen the exact same thing last year... never doing it again. had a group of 11 hunters and their bloodhound tell me "you hear that shooting, thats where were going, thats where the birds are!"

went to deer creek area yesterday, no hunters, plenty of birds!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like you were at Ceasar Creek. I passed on that place after I heard a female game warden was out there for the last pheasant release walking down the middle of a field with NO hunter orange on. In the past I have been there and have seen guys surround birds right in the parking lot. There is alot of tension with these types of hunts.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

That just sounds like a time and place for me to be some where else.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i hunted today at a public land spot and couldn't believe how many guys there were that were not wearing hunter orange. one guy had a dog and still had no hunter orange on. lots of people with no orange hats on too. to scared to hunt there so went to private land i know instead.where's the game warden at?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I stopped hunting the pheasant releases. They are way more crazy people out for that day alone than there is for deer season I think. I saw one guy wound one and then he proceeded to chase it while swinging his shotgun barrel in hand trying to hit the bird with the stock while is was running on the ground. And I also had some guys that had a young brit that was gun shy. The dog ran into my truck and would not come out. The dog bite my ex wife (they say dogs are a good judge of character LOL). The guys got the dog out and never apologized are anything. They just left.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

i went out,had a good hunt and as i was walking out of the woods sure enuff here came along a ranger.he checked me out .my gun. my lience and the back of my truck.i think he did a great job


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

walleye king said:


> i went out,had a good hunt and as i was walking out of the woods sure enuff here came along a ranger.he checked me out .my gun. my lience and the back of my truck.i think he did a great job


I wish they had been out there Thanksgiving morning


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I hunt phesant releases usally afternoon and off days when I can, alot less people and I usally do just as good minus the danger.


----------

